# *Looking for Hunting In Middle Georgia*



## beerickson (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey i am looking for a hunt club in middle georgia, as close to Bleckley county as possible. I play baseball at middle georgia and my old hunt club is too far to go to any more so I am looking for something closer. Iv hunted my whole life and I am worried right now because I have no where to hunt! Please any help I will appreciate it.


----------



## tyler1 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have a club that is just out of Milledgeville.  We are on the county line of Hancock, Baldwin and Washington.  If this is with in you driving distance shoot me a pm or call me and I can tell you more.

We have 1150ac/$575 per member.  Denzil  404-787-6925


----------



## beerickson (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you tyler1, do you know how far outside Milledgeville it is cause we go there a lot on the weekends.


----------



## tyler1 (Apr 10, 2009)

Just a few miles.  If you take 22 and 24 out of town toward Sparta when they split stay on 22.  About a mile from there is Minor Rd.  If you turn there go to the dead end and you just drove through our place.   Feel free to give me a call and I will be glad to answer an questions you may have.  I am also sending you a PM.  Denzil


----------



## Bryan (Apr 11, 2009)

My club is about 15 miles from Cochran,in Laurens Co.


----------



## church (Apr 14, 2009)

i have 672a in monroe co off of hwy74 ,need two members for a total of 15 hunters. turkeys and deer,we never have 15 there at one time.good club we have a pin in system and a gas line that runs through the property.call me 478-394-8817 cell or 478-994-3374 home--thamks terry


----------



## beerickson (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks for helping me out fella's im looking at a property right now that is right down the road from me, but the guy does not know if there are going to be any spots or not so I will definately keep yall informed. Thanks again Brian


----------



## cowgirl1 (Jun 2, 2009)

1300 acres located in Telfair and Laurens County. Majority is located in Telfair County. For those of you who look for hunting land in Georgia know this area is known for producing 130+ class deer. Not to mention there is great quality turkey hunting. 
This is a QDM. Trophy managed. 
We only have a few spots left. 
$950 for the year. 

Call Tommy Jones - 229-860-0214
Or you can email me at jodysnipes@hotmail.com


----------



## walkerdog2 (Jun 20, 2009)

I have 900 qdm acs. In wilkinson co.$1000 478-946-6187


----------



## c1blackboy (Jun 30, 2009)

We have 1100 acres in Twiggs county that is DQM with hogs and turkey and boat landing. 500 a year. The land is located on cocran short rought close to the 96 intersection. No drinking family oriented club. 478-310-1233


----------



## TRabern (Jul 23, 2009)

We have four openings on 387 acs in Wilkinson cty., Toomsboro GA. Mostly 13 yr old pines and hardwood bottoms. House with 5 bed rooms and fully equipped sure makes those rainy and cold days feel good. Deer, turkeys, and some hogs $700.00 Call Terry at 770-461-3292. No alcohol.


----------



## BCHunting170 (Jul 26, 2009)

still looking??? send me a pm


----------



## blueheron (Jul 27, 2009)

*Hunt Club*

PM sent


----------

